

Ask HN: what did you think of Atlas Shrugged? - nestlequ1k


======
dangrossman
If you hadn't read the book, the movie's dialog would simply not make sense.
It's like someone ripped a bunch of key quotes out of the book and had the
actors say them without any of the non-dialog context you need to understand
why they're saying it. It was a terrible adaptation.

The only enjoyment I got from that movie was the thrill of seeing a book I'd
read on the big screen. The movie couldn't stand its own.

------
dy
It was horrible and ruined a great childhood memory for me. Recommend against
seeing it if you're a fan - and if you're not - avoid with indifference.

------
dmazin
Remember when Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie were in on this? This project has
come a long way since then. Towards shit.

------
fexl
Excellent. They did a good job hitting the high points on a $10 million
budget. I loved the cast, and I'm glad they didn't use A-listers.

